# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  ASRock X299E-ITX/ac и Fatal1ty X370 Gaming-ITX/ac получили награду Taiwan Excellence 2018

## Labs

Продукция ASRock вновь удостоилась престижной награды Taiwan Excellence! На отборочном этапе 26-го конкурса Taiwan Excellence 2018, проводимого министерством экономики, было представлено 1209 продуктов от более чем 500 производителей, из которых 503 продукта получили награды спустя 4 месяца пристального отбора. Среди них оказались и материнские платы [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], которые превзошли своих конкурентов в категориях PC и Software.


Материнская плата [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Mini-ITX создана на платформе X299 с широчайшими вычислительными возможностями, имеет контроллеры Intel® Gigabit LAN и двухдиапазонный Wi-Fi 2.4/5GHz 802.11ac для наилучшего подключения. На задней панели материнской платы находятся разъёмы USB3.1 Gen2 Type A+C. Кроме того, эта мини-материнка поддерживает четырёхканальную память DDR4 4000 MHz (OC) для обеспечения высокого быстродействия системы. За счёт двух карт расширения [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] имеет 3 разъёма Ultra M.2 и 6 разъёмов SATA3 для установки любых устройств в любой конфигурации. За стабильность отвечают дроссели питания 60A и Dr.MOS, которые вместе формируют 7-фазную подсистему питания. Благодаря эта данная материнская плата легко переносит высокие нагрузки при интенсивной работе.


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] при своих невероятно малых размерах основана на новейшем чипсете AMD X370. Здесь имеется один разъём PCIe 3.0 x16, один разъём M.2 для PCIe 3.0 x4 или SATA SSD, четыре разъёма SATA3 для установки накопителей и разъёмы для двухканальной памяти DDR4 3466 МГц (OC). Материнская плата [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] также имеет контроллеры Intel® Gigabit LAN и 802.11ac Wi-Fi, два выхода HDMI, пять портов USB 2.0, шесть внутренних разъёмов USB 3.0 и встроенный 7.1-канальный звук Realtek ALC1220 с программным обеспечением Creative's Sound Blaster Cinema 3, что делает данную материнку мощным решением для игровой системы.


Компания ASRock в очередной раз расширила границы привычного, уместив столько возможностей на компактной материнской плате Mini-ITX.

----------

